
‘Yours Network’ to Use Bitcoin in Competition Against Steemit - posternut
https://news.bitcoin.com/yours-network-bitcoin-steemit/
======
Cozumel
Why don't these people ever actually have a working site before announcing it
to the world? Genuinely curious.

